# Richard Dawkins: The God Delusion on YouTube



## caddy (Nov 14, 2006)

part 1
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CQ8_bIji7gQ

part 2
http://youtube.com/watch?v=o4xIi-TwY-Y

Comments please !http://youtube.com/watch?v=o4xIi-TwY-Y


----------

